# CO2 tank cover?



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

I don't have room to hide my CO2 tank in a cabinet... it has to sit out. It looks pretty unsightly, so I painted it with a matte black textured finish.

My CO2 tank ran out today, and when I went to get it refilled, they told me they can't refill tanks... only swap them out, so I lost my nice painted finish.

I seem to remember seeing pictures on more than one occasion of CO2 tanks with slip-over covers on them.

Does anyone know where I could get such a thing? My CO2 tank is a 20lb size. At a little over three bubbles per second, it lasts about 4 months, so painting it every time isn't an option.


----------



## hOAGART (May 13, 2004)

Get you grandmother to knit you one ! roud:


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

Do you have a leak? 20 lbs only lasting four months? I have a 10 lb. That has a bit higher bubble count, going on five months, 24/7 and still holding.

Have you though about just building a cabinet that matches you're stand or room. You could then use it as a pedistal for something.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

yeah, you have a leak. my 5lb tank at 35bpm lasts nearly 10 months before needing a refill on my 75gallon.

You really need to secure that tank. The last thing you want is for it to get knocked over and have liquid CO2 run into the regulator, which will ruin it.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Find the leak and find another place to get your bottle filled. I just got my 20 lb bottle filled today. I spent longer BSing with the guy than it took to fill the tank.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I remember seeing those homemade knit cozies! They were on a site that also sold CO2 equipment. I didn't think they looked too good though! It might not bee that easy to find another CO2 source. How about building a little box to fit around the CO2 bottle? 

You do have a leak somewhere.

Mike


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, this thread was supposed to be about CO2 tank covers, not a possible leak. Do you remember the site Momotaro?

I don't think I have a leak. My pressure regulator seals very tightly and I don't hear any hissing. After I hooked up my pressure regulator to the new tank, it read 60 kg/cm². It also read that last time. Does that sound low? I'm thinking maybe that the "swapped" tanks I am being supplied with might not be filled all the way. He told me that their location in the nearby city (40 minute drive) refills tanks, but he said I would have to leave it there for a few days before it would be ready.

Anyway, perhaps I'll look into finding another supply house. I'd still be interested in knowing where I might find some of those tank covers.


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

http://www.wcf.com/co2iron/

all it took was a google seach for "CO2 tank cozy"
that wasn't the only hit, just the one i remember seeing a few times before.

Oqsy


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I run a 20 lb tank that feeds two tank. Aggregate bubble rate runs around 5-6 bps. My tank lasts at least 8 months. You have a leak. Either in your tubing or in a joint but you do have a leak.

Find a larger fire extinguisher shop. Easy way to tell if it's the one you want is to ask if they do on-site hydro testing.


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks Oqsy, I did use google and didn't find anything, I think the key search term was "cozy," I didn't think to use that, I was searching for "cover."

I just did a thorough check on my CO2 system, pressure testing the tubing, pressure regulator, and tank. If there is a leak, I sure can't detect it. Then again, I have a new tank now. :tongue:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't have the link anymore. :icon_frow 

I will look for it for you this weekend though!

Mike


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Hypancistrus said:


> I just did a thorough check on my CO2 system, pressure testing the tubing, pressure regulator, and tank. If there is a leak, I sure can't detect it. Then again, I have a new tank now. :tongue:


How did you check? You need to use soapy water to check all fittings. Also what kind of tubing are you using?

Also how are you diffusing the CO2?


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

Rex Grigg said:


> How did you check? You need to use soapy water to check all fittings. Also what kind of tubing are you using?
> 
> Also how are you diffusing the CO2?


I don't think there's a leak in the solenoid, it's one of those $200 units, not to say that it couldn't fail just because it's a well made one, but if it was leaking I would think I wouldn't get a steady pressure reading on the gauges.

I'm also using high quality neoprene tubing. I disconnected it and blew into it, if there is a leak in the tubing, it would be very, very, very tiny. Plus, I hardly have to turn the metering valve to get 3 bubbles per second so I don't believe I'm outputting more than needed.

I use the Aqua Medic CO2 Reactor 1000. It eliminates the need for a bubble counter (at least for me) because you can easily count the bubbles coming in to the reactor. I also have an American Marine pH monitor (it's a fully automated system).

I really do think they might be selling their tanks half full. I'll see what happens with this tank.

As you can tell I like equipment.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Check the tank for a TW stamp with a number. That's what the tank weighs. Then weigh the full tank. It should come in almost 20 lbs over the TW.


----------



## Barbels (Aug 3, 2004)

hOAGART said:


> Get you grandmother to knit you one ! roud:


 :hihi: :hihi: :hihi: :hihi:


----------

